# Einige Seiten im IE unvollständig



## DaUhl (28. Oktober 2003)

Mahlzeit!

Ich habe Windows 2000 und den IE 6. Bei einigen Seiten fehlt aber ein Teil der Seite. Zum Beispiel ein Auswahlmenü. Da ist dann nur ein weißes oder gelbes Feld o.ä. Oder was ich auch schon fetegestellt habe, dass sich einige PopUps nicht öffnen, wenn ich auf den entsprechenden Link klicke. 
Die Firewall war mein erster Verdacht - aber Fehlanzeige. Die gleichen Probleme habe ich mit Netscape 7. Auf meinem anderen Rechner (Win XP mit IE 6) funktionieren die Seiten wunderbar. Trotz aktivierter Firewall. 

Fehlt auf dem 2000 Rechner ein Tool oder sowas? Oder kann/muß ich irgend eine Einstellung ändern?

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Da Uhl


----------



## Vaethischist (29. Oktober 2003)

Klingt nach deaktiviertem JavaScript...


----------

